# 'Deep Rooted' - Andyh's 35l Nano



## andyh (6 Nov 2009)

Hello,

I really enjoyed putting my journal together for my 60l Kitchen tank, so i will be putting together a complete journal for my new set up.

I have been doing a fair amount of research and taking inspiration from lots of scapes, including submissions for the ADA aquascaping contest and many of the UKAPS journals to get ideas.

The key thing for me is that its going to be different from my kitchen set up (see link below), 
this is because *"I got wood!"*   
Already purchased a great piece of Sumatra wood and have been cultivating a couple of mossy/fissidens branches in my shrimp tank.

Equipment List so Far:

1. *Aquarium*, 35L 50cmL x 25cmW x 30cmH (approx 20"x10"x12" for you old school type people)
2. *CO2* pressurized, Wave Dual Gauge Co2 Regulator with Built in Solenoid and a JBL 500g refillable bottle with glass bubble counter and diffuser.
3.* Lights* 2 x 18w compact T5 giving a total of 36w or just over 1 watt per litre
4. *Substrate*, ADA Amazonia, ADA Power sand s.
5. *Filtration*, already mature Eheim external 2222, 500lph. Not decided on a heater yet, or whether I actually need one as this room is always warm.
6. *Ferts*, will be using the ADA products as they were such huge success in my other tank.

nb; On this tank, I am going to use a spray bar for the first time after seeing them being used in a number of tanks on here, I want to trial this to see what success I have. 

I am planning on heading to TGM this weekend to get the ADA stuff, should have some pictures up then.

In terms of the design at the moment its looking like its going to based around a "Tree Root style Setup". Its going to have moss, Fissidens, some narrow leaf/miniature ferns. I think I would also like to try some Glosso as i have never had this in a scape. 

Can anyone recommend a Narrow fern? I want something on the smaller side.


As always, thanks for looking  

Andyh


----------



## George Farmer (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

Sounds exciting, Andy!

You've set your own standard very high already, so no pressure to come up with the goods again!  

You're lighting sounds ideal and to help keep algae at bay and minimise maintenance you could consider running just the one tube for the majority of the photoperiod.  Plants do well on relatively little light if other conditions are ideal i.e. CO2, nutrients and circulation.  See how you go with the glosso, but I've carpeted in low light with non-CO2 (Easycarbo).

Narrow fern is great, but any _Microsorium _will soon fill a 35 litre.  Also consider needle fern, but you'll probably have to source it online.  I think some of our members are growing it (Supercoley) so it may be worth PMing.  It's easy to keep it in check though by pruning leaves from the rhizome.  You can get brutal and hack all the leaves back to the rhizome when you first set up the tank.  It'll look ugly for a while but the new growth should be really healthy and compact - ideal for a small tank.

Have fun at TGM with your ADA shopping list!  Try and get some pics of Andy Mac's new 'scape if you can... 

All the best.  Yet another journal to watch.  The UK aquascaping scene is rockin'!


----------



## myboyshay (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

I'm excited for you Andy...pressures on eh!

I'm sure you'll do a great job and I'll be watching your journal, your "kitchen tank" is a brilliant journal.

I'll be trying the wood next time (won't be for a while though, i'll be using the same tank).

Good luck mate!

Mark


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

sounds like its going to be a nice setup andy. Looking forward to it   As George says the needle is nice but tis getting hold of its thats the problem.  I havent looked but whats the fern that viktor is using in his nano as that looks really nice?  

The glosso sounds like a nice touch as its not used as much nowadays with HC being popular.  Shame im not around this weekend as I would have popped up to TGM to say hello and have a browse.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

Sounds like a sweet setup Andy. I have needle java and narrow java, pm me and let me know how much you need, or for some pics and I'll see what I can do. Would only ask for a UKAPS donation


----------



## andyh (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sounds exciting, Andy!
> 
> You've set your own standard very high already, so no pressure to come up with the goods again!
> 
> ...



Thanks George! thanks for "adding pressure" to this challenge!

comments noted about the lights, good point. Initially I will run with one 1 x 18w per day

Interesting comments on the ferns, What's the Latin name for needle fern? I will pm Supercoley, thanks for the 'heads up'

I am looking forward to seeing Andy Macs scape at TGM, I always spend the first hour of any trip to TGM drooling at their tanks, well after they have made me a coffee anyway!  



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> I'm excited for you Andy...pressures on eh!
> 
> I'm sure you'll do a great job and I'll be watching your journal, your "kitchen tank" is a brilliant journal.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mark, luckliy i had this other tank spare and it fits in my xbox room, or The Snug if you ask my wife.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> sounds like its going to be a nice setup andy. Looking forward to it   As George says the needle is nice but tis getting hold of its thats the problem.  I havent looked but whats the fern that viktor is using in his nano as that looks really nice?
> 
> The glosso sounds like a nice touch as its not used as much nowadays with HC being popular.  Shame im not around this weekend as I would have popped up to TGM to say hello and have a browse.



I will have a look at Viktors tank ,as I am not familiar with this needle fern you and George are talking about.  

Yeah looking forward to having some Glosso!

Next time I am up a TGM, I will let you know, shouldn't be too long as I will be doing a plant shop in the next few weeks.


----------



## andyh (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Sounds like a sweet setup Andy. I have needle java and narrow java, pm me and let me know how much you need, or for some pics and I'll see what I can do. Would only ask for a UKAPS donation



pm on its way, would love to see some pics!


----------



## George Farmer (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> What's the Latin name for needle fern?


It's a variety of _Microsorium pteropus_, so probably _Microsorium pteropus_ "needle leaves" or similar!


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

Sounds great, cant wait to see it!


----------



## bogwood (8 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

Sounds a challange for you, after the success of your first tank.
 Bye the way dont forget to include your favourite plant  "staghorn "  
See your later this morning at Green machine.


----------



## andyh (8 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Sounds a challange for you, after the success of your first tank.
> Bye the way dont forget to include your favourite plant  "staghorn "
> See your later this morning at Green machine.



Yeah thanks for bringing up the staghorn!   

We had a great visit to TGM and i purchased all the hardscape bits i needed.

ADA Amazona Soil Powder
ADA Power Sand Special
Some Fossilized wood pieces 

So i started:

I firstly added the frosted backing.




Then the powersand and the Amazona





So the plan for this tank is going to be some sort of Root based scape, i want to use lots of mosses, fissidens, Narrow & Needle Ferns, an stem plant at the back (not decided yet) and a glosso carpet. Its going to hopefully be completely covered with plants: 

So i have created a few ideas just to get some feedback really:

*Design 1* Like the wood position, i think the rocks may get lost once the plants grow




*Design 2*Like the bigger rocks on this, maybe could do with more rock on the left?




*Design 3* Just trying the wood in a different position completely, need to play with the rocks if decide this is the way forward. 




*Design 4* I feel like the its giving me the V's, Need to work on the rocks a lot more.





My favourite so far is Design 2, as i like the way it looks like the roots are growing around the rocks and it give two distinct levels in the tank.

What do you guys reckon then? feedback welcomed.

I am going to play with the hardscape for a while, so i get it right.


----------



## rawr (8 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

This should be good!  I would definately go for design one, two or possibly three.


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

Hi Andy.  If your kitchen tank is anything to go by, I look forward to this journal too (no pressure there then   )   

I like the root in layouts 1 & 2, but you may find the rocks get lost once the plants go in.  Can the wrongs be angled pointing more upright, rather than lying down ?

Good luck !

Tony


----------



## andyh (9 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> This should be good!  I would definately go for design one, two or possibly three.



You cant choose 3!   



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Hi Andy.  If your kitchen tank is anything to go by, I look forward to this journal too (no pressure there then   )
> 
> I like the root in layouts 1 & 2, but you may find the rocks get lost once the plants go in.  Can the wrongs be angled pointing more upright, rather than lying down ?
> 
> ...



Tony,
I assume by the by word "wrongs" you mean rocks......Well i hope you did mean that as i have stood the rocks slightly more vertically on the back right and I really like the end result. I also fitted one of the lights.





The large rock will be excllent for planting the stems behind





I really like this and once filled with plants should look even better


----------



## hydrophyte (9 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

That's really nice. You used the piece of driftwood in an expressive way. 

How built that aquarium? It is attractive.


----------



## andyh (16 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

Well i have finally got the hardscape sorted and will be planting this on Wednesday...... So should get some pics up later this week.

I am following a similar path to my other tank and trying to plant it naturally. So all the plants merge and create a natural look. Lets hope i get it right. The hard bit for me is that i have said myself a challenge of trying to use plants that don't feature in my other scape's. DOh!


----------



## rawr (16 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

Why can't I choose three?  (I dunno why I said three because I meant design four anyway... )

If you're other tank is anything to go by, we're in for a treat - keep us posted.


----------



## AdAndrews (17 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*

This is gonna be good- no pressure


----------



## andyh (17 Nov 2009)

*Re: Andyh's 35l Nano scape (name to be confirmed)*



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> Why can't I choose three?  (I dunno why I said three because I meant design four anyway... )
> 
> If you're other tank is anything to go by, we're in for a treat - keep us posted.



Thanks and thanks for the further confusion !    



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> This is gonna be good- no pressure



Yeah the pressure is slowly forming......should i drink beer or Jack Daniels whilst scaping this time (kids drinking aint clever)  


I also have come up with a name for this scape. "*Deep rooted*"

Well just been setting up the CO2 in prep and so far i am impressed with my cheap Wave Dual Gauge Co2 Regulator with Built in Solenoid see pic below. Only cost Â£52 from uk shop




I suppose the proof will be when i connect it all later this week.


----------



## TBRO (18 Nov 2009)

Good luck andy, I enjoyed your last journal. I'm thinking of downsizing my Osaka 260, to a 60 cm tank. I'm intrested to see how your's looks with the 2 power compacts (are they wave solaris?). I really like my wave solaris on the nano, it would be a lot cheaper than a arcadia luminaire for my new venture. 

I think the narrow Java fern could look really sweet up the thick trunk bit IMO - All the best,  Tom


----------



## Jase (18 Nov 2009)

Loving that wood Andy, got the makings of a beauty if your kitchen scape is anything to go by   

Also, you wont be disappointed with the Wave reg and solenoid


----------



## myboyshay (18 Nov 2009)

Looking good Andy   really looking forward to seeing it planted.

Mark!


----------



## andyh (19 Nov 2009)

So been to TGM today and bought my plants and bits.

Firstly got myself a new Cal Aqua Labs nano drop checker for my tank which is very cool! First one they have sold. It is very small check the 2 pence coin in the picture:





Well i broke my own rule of not using any plants from my other scape, decided after thinking about it and taking some advice, not to use Glosso as my carpet and went for HC. (its my favourite anyway).   

Plants List:

Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow' (java fern)
Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis
Cryptocoryne x willisii
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green'
fissidens fontanus
Taxiphyllum barbieri (java moss)
Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'

Got myself some Crypts as i have never really had them before and also the Lilaeopsis instead of normal hair grass.


Here is me preparing the wood, with Moss and Fissidens. I just tied it on with cotton.





The tank during the planting process:





The Oliver knott way of filling the tank: (it really works, the water was crystal clear)





The tank after removing the paper:





So the tank has been running 20mins, so here are a quick few pics, looks a little bare at the moment.













I am really happy with the layout,especially the fossilised wood its got great textures and the detail up close looks great, the pics don't really do it justice. Just got to set up my co2 tomorrow night, set a few timers and hide a few cables.

Will be dosing just ADA Brighty K for the first week.

Thanks for looking


----------



## hydrophyte (19 Nov 2009)

The setup looks great so far, and good job with journaling and getting good illustrative pictures too.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Nov 2009)

Bitchin mate  8)


----------



## myboyshay (19 Nov 2009)

Looking good Andy....it'll look awesome when grown in.......I'm bloody itching to rescape mine now (already been sketching some ideas)

Very well done mate  

Mark


----------



## andyh (19 Nov 2009)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> The setup looks great so far, and good job with journaling and getting good illustrative pictures too.


Thanks for your comments, i really like doing the journal for two reasons, 1, Feedback and ideas from all the UKAPS members. 2, Allows me look back and compare the tank at its various stages and work out what works.



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Bitchin mate  8)


Thanks G-man!  
Still not sure whether I need some sort of longer grass in amongst the plants towards the rear of the tank. I am not a 100% sold on it. But i will let it grow for a while and see what happens.



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> Looking good Andy....it'll look awesome when grown in.......I'm bloody itching to rescape mine now (already been sketching some ideas)
> 
> Very well done mate
> 
> Mark



Cheers Mark, keep yours going and get another tank!    I am currently trying to keep 4 tanks running (although one of them is a  Pico so that doesnt really count.)


----------



## bogwood (19 Nov 2009)

HI Andy.
Nice piece of kit the nano drop Checker, didnt realise how small it actually was.

Good to see the pictures of the early stages in setting the tank up.
Your selection of plants, again seems to look very natural with the petrified wood.


----------



## James Marshall (19 Nov 2009)

The tank's looking great Andy, i'm looking forward to to seeing more pics as it grows in.

Cheers,
James


----------



## andyh (19 Nov 2009)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> The tank's looking great Andy, i'm looking forward to to seeing more pics as it grows in.
> 
> Cheers,
> James



Thanks James, i still haven't forgiven you  . Thanks to your great pico journal, I have one sat on my study desk ready to enter in the comp


----------



## myboyshay (19 Nov 2009)

> Cheers Mark, keep yours going and get another tank!  I am currently trying to keep 4 tanks running (although one of them is a Pico so that doesnt really count.)



Tempting but I don't think I could keep two going, what with work, writing, recording and gigging with me band, looking after the little one, another one on the way.....the list goes on and on, I don't know how some of you guys have so many scapes going, hats off to you's.

I'll rescape in the new year I think (I have to have a try with wood)

Can't belive I'm saying this but I think Iwagumi long term is a bit boring to watch so my next scape I'm going to try a wood scape with slow growing ferns, anubias and moss (heavily planted).

Loving your new scape...I'll be following your journal to pick up some tips and admire your scape  

Mark


----------



## James Marshall (19 Nov 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Thanks James, i still haven't forgiven you  . Thanks to your great pico journal, I have one sat on my study desk ready to enter in the comp



  Sorry mate    , Can't wait to see your pico tank, only 2 days left to enter.

Cheers,
James


----------



## andyh (19 Nov 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> > Cheers Mark, keep yours going and get another tank!  I am currently trying to keep 4 tanks running (although one of them is a Pico so that doesnt really count.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mark i know what you mean about Iwagumi's, visually stunning, but nothing to keep you long term interested. My kitchen tank keeps changing, and with pruning is an ever evolving scape.

I cant keep four tanks going, it will only be two ultimately!


----------



## andyh (19 Nov 2009)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My pico will be up online this evening. I have actually enjoyed creating this mini master piece. However after seeing some of the others i feel its not quite up to par!


----------



## andyh (22 Nov 2009)

So, the tank has been running 3 days now, i have also installed the CO2. The Wave regualtor seems good, slightly more sensitive on the adjustment rate than my JBl reg but still a good bit of kit.

I have also installed the nano glass drop checker, its so small.

I have installed a chisel style glass/ceramic diffuser on the rear wall of the tank under the spray bar, this should help with the spread of co2 round the tank. You should be able to spot it on the pics below (once the plants grow you won't).


















Got another pot of HC today which i am going to add to a couple of places, in the tank tomorrow when i do a water change. Also noticed that there is slight discolouration to the water from the wood, which is to be expected. I did pre-soak the wood but only for a few days. Not a problem though as the tannins will fade with all the water changes in the first few weeks.

Currently running CO2 for 6hrs per day coming on 2hrs before the lights, lights on 6hrs. Dosing just Brighty K 2ml per day.


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Richard2510 (29 Nov 2009)

Looks amazing Andy.  Be nice to see it again in a few weeks   

Richard


----------



## andyh (1 Dec 2009)

Richard2510 said:
			
		

> Looks amazing Andy.  Be nice to see it again in a few weeks
> 
> Richard



Thanks Richard  Yeah, I cant wait till it fills out a little more, as it i have learnt the initial scape never quite represents the finished picture. I am just rubbish at waiting.  


I am not completely sold on the scape yet as I am considering in adding a tall grass type plant at the back.

Dudes and Dudettes of UKAPS any comments on the potential plant selection thinking one of these; Blyxa japonica, Vallisneria americana 'mini twister', Vallisneria nana or Eleocharis vivipara. 

My fav. being Vivipare at the moment or Nana (anybody know where i can get Vivipare from)

Any comments?


----------



## AdAndrews (1 Dec 2009)

vivipara can be brought off plantsalive, you will laugh when you see the pot size.. i would go for eleocharis acicularis though. This is really coming along, are you going to grow something emmersed on the stump coming out of the water? it would look awesome, good luck with this

Adam


----------



## andyh (1 Dec 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> vivipara can be brought off plantsalive, you will laugh when you see the pot size.. i would go for eleocharis acicularis though. This is really coming along, are you going to grow something emmersed on the stump coming out of the water? it would look awesome, good luck with this
> 
> Adam



Hey Adam,

Why will i laugh? big, small, to much to little?

You have stole my thunder!!   Yes i am growing something emmersed on the stump! Thanks to "a1matt" who very kindly sent me some special plants. Thanks Matt  
I will post some pic's later.


----------



## AdAndrews (1 Dec 2009)

lol  aww, was it going to be a suprise  

make sure you keep a pot from tropica, or aquafleur to compare with plants alive, their pot is ridiculously small, if you want i can get a picture, i think ive still the 2 different types to compare.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Dec 2009)

its all coming along really nicely andy and I like the range of plants youve got in there. sounds like the stump is going to get a moss treatment if matt is involved  

Could I ask where you got the blue thingy that you attach to the hosepipe when filling? I could do with one for mine so i can watch it fill from a distance!


----------



## andyh (1 Dec 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> its all coming along really nicely andy and I like the range of plants youve got in there. sounds like the stump is going to get a moss treatment if matt is involved
> 
> Could I ask where you got the blue thingy that you attach to the hosepipe when filling? I could do with one for mine so i can watch it fill from a distance!



Stu- Dont spoil the magic!   (matt may or may not provided moss type things!  ) Its done though, just not taken any pics yet!

The blue thingy, is the most useful thing i have ever bought:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Aquarium-...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item3a4ff36cbe

I bought it and forgot it took a few weeks to get here from Hong Kong, but does a great job, i also fit an eheim filter strainer on the end to help break up the flow so it doesn't disturb the substrate. That combined with my variable speed pump makes water changes rather more enjoyable and high tech.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Dec 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Stu- Dont spoil the magic!   (matt may or may not provided moss type things!  ) Its done though, just not taken any pics yet!
> 
> The blue thingy, is the most useful thing i have ever bought:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Aquarium-...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item3a4ff36cbe
> ...


lol, ill say no more mate, get them pics up 

Thanks for the link.  thats the one id see before like yours, i think it was on macforums but it was just a setup of a tank. time to get one ordered, just a pity no one in the uk sells them


----------



## andyh (4 Dec 2009)

Just keeping my journal up to date, nothing exciting.

i have just increased lighting period from 6 to 7 hours (still keeping 2 x 18w tubes)
Increased co2 by 30 mins earlier to compensate

Still dosing Brighty k every day but just started dosing ADA step1 (small amount) building up to proper dose.
HC looks a little rough! More lighting period and more co2 should help.

Also added Cherry Shrimp and 4 Ottos, as a clean up crew.

The Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis is starting to grow well, shoots are starting to appear which i am really happy to see.
Both of the Cryptocoryne's have fresh growth, and the mosses are starting to pick up. The Narrow fern also has lots of new shoots, cant wait for this to fill out more.

So here is the tank tonight at 15 days old.





The new growth on the Crypt and Lilaeopsis




My attempt at growing some mosses emerged on the top of the stump, not sure it will work but its worth a try!





Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## John Starkey (5 Dec 2009)

Hi Andy,
its all going very well mate,i bet this looks well cool in the kithchen,the number of different plants in there is great,
love it,regards john.


----------



## andyh (5 Dec 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> its all going very well mate,i bet this looks well cool in the kithchen,the number of different plants in there is great,
> love it,regards john.



John thanks for your comments i really like to have lots of plants as i think it generates a lot more natural feel.

By the way this tank is not in my kitchen, its in my games room. I have two tanks the other being in the kitchen


----------



## andyh (15 Dec 2009)

*26 Days Old now*

A fair few pics as always

Really pleased with everything, the growth seems nice and steady, The only thing challenge is that some of the HC aint growing that well, but i am sure it will get there.  

The lower light levels has defiantly impacted on the speed things grow, compared to my kitchen tank it feels very slow. Going to keep this lower light for now. (good Advice Mr Farmer!)  


I added my new plants Anubias barteri var. nana 'Bonsai'/petite

I also added a few Pygmy Corydoras and a small shoal of Boraras brigittae (chilli rasbora). 


B.Brigittae and my FIssidens Fontanus, which is growing incredibly well!





The New Anubias,( I super glued it to the rock as per Saintlys advice). I have Never had any Annubis 
before, if anybody wants to share any top tips let me know.





End view





Moss will be getting a close trim later this week to keep the growth compact.





Complete tank shot, things growing very well
*DAY 1*




*DAY 26*





On the root sticking out of the water i am encouraging moss and fissidens to grow emerged, its quite tricky as the lights dry things out quite quickly, but it's growing now. This is about 10 days growth!




It should look cool once it covers the top completely.   

thanks for looking.

Andyh


----------



## TBRO (15 Dec 2009)

Nice one Andy, this is turning into a really great nature scape. If the HC doesn't work out, planting some Lilliopsis up front would look good. Anubis really fills that gap nicley, would you consider braking up the lines of the big rock with some anubis on the other side? 

Regards - Tom


----------



## samc (15 Dec 2009)

looking good andy  

everything is growing really nicely. hope mine grows as well


----------



## Graeme Edwards (16 Dec 2009)

Looks great Andy.

At this point, I would be considering trimming all the old/original leafs off the Microsurm. The leaves that we see are doing nothing for your plant, or your layout, and you would be doing the plant a favor, encouraging it to put new growth out.

Same goes for the crypts too. Your far enough along to start pruning out now pal!

Good work!


----------



## andyh (16 Dec 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Looks great Andy.
> 
> At this point, I would be considering trimming all the old/original leafs off the Microsurm. The leaves that we see are doing nothing for your plant, or your layout, and you would be doing the plant a favor, encouraging it to put new growth out.
> 
> ...



Thanks G  

Ref the Microsurm, Do i cut them at the very bottom? is it the same for the Crypts?

You know i get scared about pruning, its hard enought to grown these buggers, never mind cut them back


----------



## Graeme Edwards (16 Dec 2009)

Both plants can, if need be, be cut right back to the base.

Having said that, you wont want to do that with your crypts, just cut all the emersed leafs out and leave the lovely new ones. With the Java furn, cut all the old leaves off, and again leave the newer leaves. It will look so much better a few weeks down the line. 
I have often cut all the leaves off a Java fern and what comes through is much nicer and vibrant.

Pruning is the secret to good plant growth and a great looking scape.


----------



## andyh (17 Dec 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Both plants can, if need be, be cut right back to the base.
> 
> Having said that, you wont want to do that with your crypts, just cut all the emersed leafs out and leave the lovely new ones. With the Java furn, cut all the old leaves off, and again leave the newer leaves. It will look so much better a few weeks down the line.
> I have often cut all the leaves off a Java fern and what comes through is much nicer and vibrant.
> ...



Ok, b4 the prune





After trimming the Microsorum, the crypts and one large one removed. (bad positioning by me!)





Is that better Mr G?  

Plan to do the moss, trim at the weekend with a water change to get all the bits. 
The Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis, is growing really well runners all over the place!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Dec 2009)

Thats way better Andy. Now you will only see nice new growth come through, which will make the scape fresher.

Trim your moss hard back to, the harder the better at this stage.

Good work.


----------



## andyh (3 Jan 2010)

So the scape is 45 days (just over 6wks) old now. Its had a couple of prunes, i have added some more HC, due to some die back. Overall i am happy, its not growing as quick as my other setup but the light on this is no were as intensive. I cant wait for the the Microsurm to grow a lot more, and become the main feature as intended. After the harsh pruning i gave it its grown lots of lovely new shoots and in a couple of weeks should look excellent. In case people hadn't worked this out i really like the nature style scapes  

I am still dosing ADA step 1, Brighty k and easycarbo every day. Although now adding ADA Green Gain once a week with water changes.

I am really loving the Boraras brigittae, the colours have come good now and they are deep red with a green shimmer, and shoal so well.

DAY 1




DAY45





One plant i am really loving in this setup is the Fissidens Fontanus growing on the left handside on the wood, its growing really well,considering its a slow grower. i am really chuffed with the way it looks and the shrimps are forever cleaning it.

The Stump!
5th Dec




Today, 3rd Jan 2010




The christmas moss surrounding the stump also started to grow emerged, which is cool.  





The incredibly difficult to photograph Boraras brigittae





The moss on the wood is really starting to look great, i struggle to believe i pruned this back hard to the wood 2 weeks ago, its ready for another trim already.





Complete tank shot





Plant question!
These are my first real crypts are the new leaves meant to be brown? (i know that the leaves can grow in a variety of colors) or is something wrong or is it fine?





Thanks for looking as always


----------



## hydrophyte (4 Jan 2010)

Nice work! this setup is getting better and better. That emersed moss is pretty cool.


----------



## andyh (4 Jan 2010)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Nice work! this setup is getting better and better. That emersed moss is pretty cool.



Thanks Hydrophyte! I cant wait till this setup matures a little more and i can start shaping it a little more. I pleasantly surprised with the emersed moss. The small star shaped leaves are fissidens, which i got from A1matt.  

andy


----------



## viktorlantos (5 Jan 2010)

looks really good andy. love the moss out of the tank. super cool 
 
Viktor


----------



## James Marshall (5 Jan 2010)

That's looking great Andy, the Boraras brigittae compliment the scape really well  

Cheers
james


----------



## andyh (7 Jan 2010)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> That's looking great Andy, the Boraras brigittae compliment the scape really well
> 
> Cheers
> james



Cheers James, they are excellent fish, so red!


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jan 2010)

I like this tank, its original  

Those crypts look like what I have, Cryptocoryne Beckettii, and yes mine have turned brown too


----------



## Jon1706 (7 Jan 2010)

Very nice setup mate. I was wondering what make the lights are?  Once again really nice set up mate.


----------



## samc (7 Jan 2010)

love the emersed moss, it looks ace   its actually given me a few ideas

i must say its looking great. i forgot how small it is. i was thinking 60cm


----------



## andyh (7 Jan 2010)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I like this tank, its original
> 
> Those crypts look like what I have, Cryptocoryne Beckettii, and yes mine have turned brown too




Thanks Aaron, good to know that the Crypt are meant to do that.  



			
				Jon1706 said:
			
		

> Very nice setup mate. I was wondering what make the lights are?  Once again really nice set up mate.


Jon, Thanks for your comments  

I got the lights ages ago from a Maidenhead Aquatics after seeing a few guys on here using them, its made by Aquadistri and its a 18w tube in each. This light also can be badged Superfish (an Aquadistri product). Just googled to find one:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/-SUPERFISH-AQ...ItemQQimsxq20100102?IMSfp=TL100102236002r7706
If not, you could ask maidenhead/Aquadistri stockist if they will be able to order one in for you if they dont stock it, they are about Â£35. One thing about these lights is the colour of the tubes are a lot nicer than the arcpods, I personally am not a fan of the pink hue the Arcpods give.


----------



## Jon1706 (7 Jan 2010)

Jon1706 said:
			
		

> Very nice setup mate. I was wondering what make the lights are?  Once again really nice set up mate.


Jon, Thanks for your comments  

I got the lights ages ago from a Maidenhead Aquatics after seeing a few guys on here using them, its made by Aquadistri and its a 18w tube in each. This light also can be badged Superfish (an Aquadistri product). Just googled to find one:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/-SUPERFISH-AQ...ItemQQimsxq20100102?IMSfp=TL100102236002r7706
If not, you could ask maidenhead/Aquadistri stockist if they will be able to order one in for you if they dont stock it, they are about Â£35. One thing about these lights is the colour of the tubes are a lot nicer than the arcpods, I personally am not a fan of the pink hue the Arcpods give.[/quote]

Thank you for the link Andy I've been looking for a second hand otl but cant find a cheap one any where but these look great . Thank you again andy


----------



## CeeJay (9 Jan 2010)

Hi andyh
This tank is getting better every time I see it   
Keep up the good work


----------



## andyh (12 Jan 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi andyh
> This tank is getting better every time I see it
> Keep up the good work



Thanks Ceejay!

So i have a got an inline co2 diffuser for this setup now, same as on my kitchen tank, went about fitting and had some problems with the plastic nuts for holding the hose on, so binned and used some jubilee style clips, much better! Strange as they were fine on my other one  







Initially tried it connect to my spray bar, and it worked fine albeit it became noisy which i didn't like. It made a gargling noise as the co2 bubble built up then finally escaped. :?  

So i simply pulled off the spray bar and let the filter return via the shepherds crook, the filter is heavily over sized for a 35l tank so dialed it down a little but gives the tank plenty of flow.

Had to reduce my bubble rate a little but seems to be working great, the HC at the bottom is now getting a good supply of CO2.

Everything is growing well!

Thanks for looking

andy


----------



## Jase (15 Jan 2010)

How's this looking now Andy?


----------



## Bobtastic (15 Jan 2010)

Hi Andy,

Loving your work, two very impressive setups!

Can you tell me what types of moss you're using in this one and where I can get some from?


----------



## andyh (16 Jan 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> How's this looking now Andy?




Jase

Looking good will try and post some pics tomorrow. 



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> 
> Loving your work, two very impressive setups!
> 
> Can you tell me what types of moss you're using in this one and where I can get some from?



Hi Bob, thanks for your comments! 

In this tank i have 

Jave Moss, growing on the wood on the left, tied on with black cotton and trimmed reguarly to give really thick growth.

On the main trunk i have Christmas moss, growing submerged and also emerged.

I also have two types of FIssidens, Fontanus growing on the right on the bogwood and I think its Madagascar growing on the very top.

The mosses i purchased originally from The Green Machine, and the fissidens from memebers on here (A1Matt )

Any more questions about them, give me a shout?

Andy


----------



## andyh (17 Jan 2010)

Just a quick update:

The tank as of this evening:








The Hc has really started to spread, and had responded well to the pruning.
The new inline diffuser is working well and i am getting a much better spread of the co2





Going to have to move this tank in the next few weeks, it got to go in my study. That should be fun, the best bit is thought it going to be on my desk next to my Mac so i will get to see it a lot more!


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Jan 2010)

real nice Andy!   

these fish are stunning! I think i've made a mistake in buying endlers. I may look at something like these little fellas


----------



## andyh (17 Jan 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> real nice Andy!
> 
> these fish are stunning! I think i've made a mistake in buying endlers. I may look at something like these little fellas



cheers mark, find this tank a challenge as things grow much slower, due to less light and co2. Can't wait for the hc to carpet fully so that it will give the look I am trying to achieve!

The fish are fab they are fully grown at about 15mm, the shoal well and the red is so deep!


----------



## bumcrumb (18 Jan 2010)

you have some lovely tanks now then Andy!  
i love your nano cal co2 drop checker, Ive been looking for one all night after seeing yours!! haha
i cant seem to find one on TGM online or aqua essentials?
do you know if they have any in the actual shop? i cant get up there so I'm all online shopping


----------



## andyh (18 Jan 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> you have some lovely tanks now then Andy!
> i love your nano cal co2 drop checker, Ive been looking for one all night after seeing yours!! haha
> i cant seem to find one on TGM online or aqua essentials?
> do you know if they have any in the actual shop? i cant get up there so I'm all online shopping




Thanks for your comments!
I got my cal drop checker from TGM, its a nice piece of glassware.
http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics....s/_DC03/299340/Cal Aqua Labs Nano CO2 Checker


----------



## hydrophyte (18 Jan 2010)

Nice new pictures Andy. 

I really like how the stones and driftwood relate to each other. They have a very natural appearance.


----------



## Jase (18 Jan 2010)

Really looks great Andy! Just shows what a great piece of wood can do for a scape    Starting to grow in VERY nicely indeed


----------



## russchilds (18 Jan 2010)

Looks really good!!!


----------



## Themuleous (19 Jan 2010)

Nice Andy, really nice, gonna look sweeeeeeet once its fully matured   

Sam


----------



## andyh (19 Jan 2010)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Nice new pictures Andy.
> 
> I really like how the stones and driftwood relate to each other. They have a very natural appearance.


Hey
Thanks, i am pleased with the stone and wood, initially they looked a little harsh, but now the plants have started to grow it looks a lot better.



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Really looks great Andy! Just shows what a great piece of wood can do for a scape    Starting to grow in VERY nicely indeed


Hey Jase, i did just buy this piece of wood and then design the scape round it  



			
				russchilds said:
			
		

> Looks really good!!!


 cheers!



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Nice Andy, really nice, gonna look sweeeeeeet once its fully matured   Sam


Sam, Thanks, cant wait till things fill in a little more, need the main fern in the middle to take a little more shape.

 

So i have put together a little HD video, its good as it allows people to see the mist the inline diffuser creates in my tank when the Co2 is running and i have had several questions about this. Let me know what you think!?  

Deep Rooted HD Video

Thanks for looking


----------



## a1Matt (19 Jan 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> The fish are fab they are fully grown at about 15mm, the shoal well and the red is so deep!



I have brigittae too and always find the depth of the colour mesmerising. Some of mine also have a very slight greeny\silver irridescence to them as well.

Do you find that they lose their colour after a water change?

If I change my water quickly they lose their colour for a couple of days.
If I fill up slowly (really slowly... 50 litres into a 160 litre tank over about 3 hours) then they are OK.

I have a feeling it is because my tank has different parameters to my tap (tank 3KH, tap 8KH) so would be curious to have your opinion\experiences.


----------



## bogwood (19 Jan 2010)

The CO2 circulation is most impressive, good video, with nice supporting music.  
The fissendens in particular looks excellent. Incidentally the piece you kindly gave me is growing very well.


----------



## andyh (19 Jan 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Matt,

They are great fish, funnily enough i commented about the green iridescence earlier in this thread.
I find it interesting with regards to your comments about the fish, i have not experienced this really, i perform 1-2 water changes per week and haven't noticed the fish loosing colour. However i will watch the next few times.

I think you probably right in the fact that fish are adjusting to the new water conditions. I will keep a closer eye on mine.  

Did you notice the moss you sent me features on the top of the stump!  



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> The CO2 circulation is most impressive, good video, with nice supporting music.
> The fissendens in particular looks excellent. Incidentally the piece you kindly gave me is growing very well.


Cheers, the fissidens is growing really well. You will have to come and see it soon!


----------



## a1Matt (19 Jan 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> They are great fish, funnily enough i commented about the green iridescence earlier in this thread.
> I find it interesting with regards to your comments about the fish, i have not experienced this really, i perform 1-2 water changes per week and haven't noticed the fish loosing colour. However i will watch the next few times.
> 
> I think you probably right in the fact that fish are adjusting to the new water conditions. I will keep a closer eye on mine.
> ...



I have read the whole thread so I should have remembered that you mentioned the green iridescence   

That is good news that you do not get a dramatic loss of colour.  It means that I have room for improvement in what I do   

I noticed the moss and I am glad it is growing well for you  8)


----------



## flygja (20 Jan 2010)

Top scape mate! This plus the kitchen tank makes for a very nice combo.


----------



## andyh (31 Jan 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> Top scape mate! This plus the kitchen tank makes for a very nice combo.



Thanks, Yes i enjoy both my setup for different reasons, they both have such appeal.


----------



## andyh (31 Jan 2010)

Here is a fairly decent pic of one of my B. Brigittae, its one of my better pics. They are very hard to get a photo of as they are small and fast! This fish is about 12mm long.







The bubbles are from my CO2 just b4 anybody asks.


----------



## Garuf (31 Jan 2010)

How are you finding the inline diffuser? i've watched the videos and they look like the best diffuser on the market from your posts.


----------



## andyh (31 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> How are you finding the inline diffuser? i've watched the videos and they look like the best diffuser on the market from your posts.



Garuf

I have the UP Atomizer, inlines on both my tanks and they are excellent. Couple of things to consider though:

1. You have to have your CO2 operating pressure at 1.6-1.7bar. Which in most cases aint a problem.
2. You have to not mind the mist effect when the CO2 is running. Its is very fine and if you stand back 1m+ from the tank you struggle to see it.
3. As the inline is more effective, i have noticed a drop in the amount of CO2 being used. Should be able to quantify soon.
4. I have experienced the problem with hose nuts on one of mine. Where they simply do get grip/locate properly. This is easily rectified and much better if you use a pair of Jubilee clips. 





Hope this helps.

Andyh


----------



## andyh (10 Feb 2010)

Hey

Just a little update to my journal, just had a really good prune of the plants and cleaned the tank from top to bottom.

*My Routine:* (for those interested)  
Dosing Daily; ADA Step 1, Easy Carbo & Brighty K 
Once per week/water change; PO4 and ADA Green Gain.
Lights 8 hours, CO2 on for 6 hours comes on 2 hrs b4 lights. (co2 turns drop checker almost yellow by end of CO2 period)

*Complete tank*




*HC carpet coming along nicely, just pruned it flat again.*




*Microsorium Ferns, really start to look better, been a slow grower but worth it. Cant wait till it dominates the tank a little more  *




*The Anubias barteri var. nana 'Bonsai'/petite, is growing well despite much feedback that its a slow grower, couple of new leaves every week.*




*Still one of my favourite plants, my Fissidens is growing really well, the shrimps love it, the yellow bit on the shrimp is all its eggs!*




*A seriously underrated fish the B.Brigittae, their colours are simply stunning! Possibly my most favourite shoaling fish!*




*My only real challenge is Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis (Grass type plant), certain parts have BBA which i have pruned out this evening. I suspect that this is down to flow/CO2. May just increase easy carbo for a couple of weeks to see if that nails it.*





Thanks for looking, as always i have posted far to many pics!  

Andyh


----------



## Garuf (10 Feb 2010)

Looking at your filter pipe layout I'd say you're probably getting loads of deflection from the stump, just alter the outlet about and see how it affects the flow. You'll find that "sweet spot" that everyone craves.


----------



## andyh (10 Feb 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Looking at your filter pipe layout I'd say you're probably getting loads of deflection from the stump, just alter the outlet about and see how it affects the flow. You'll find that "sweet spot" that everyone craves.



Hey Garuf

The photo doesnt show it well but the filter return is not blowing on the stump, its actually aimed at the middle front of the tank, which sends the co2 down to the HC and creates a nice circular flow. Was thinking about adding a eheim wide return instead of the normal one:




I have this on my other tank to create more flow. As adding a Koralia nano in here would be to much? What do you reckon?


----------



## Garuf (10 Feb 2010)

Try the fish tail, I personally hate koralias they're just far far to obtrusive in anything smaller than a 90cm tank And even they they stick out like a plastic diver. I think it' really is just a matter of tweaking your outlet, you should have more than enough flow for the set. Try the outlet on the opposite side of the tank, sometimes changing the direction of the flow can work miracles, especially in small wood dominated scapes.


----------



## andyh (10 Feb 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Try the fish tail, I personally hate koralias they're just far far to obtrusive in anything smaller than a 90cm tank And even they they stick out like a plastic diver. I think it' really is just a matter of tweaking your outlet, you should have more than enough flow for the set. Try the outlet on the opposite side of the tank, sometimes changing the direction of the flow can work miracles, especially in small wood dominated scapes.



I will have a tinker once i get my fishtail, think i got one somewhere. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2010)

I just got my JBL e1500 for my new tank today and it comes with a very tidy looking jet like that fishtail, I'm actually embarassingly eager to try it out compared to lily pipes! 
I'm going to have a wander to the science workshops with a lily pipe and the jet piper and see if they can make me a copy of it in glass.


----------



## Jase (11 Feb 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> *Complete tank*



Someone's getting good at this...  

That's a great picture, really puts into perspective that this is a small tank. The frontal photos make it seem a lot bigger than it really is


----------



## andyh (11 Feb 2010)

Jase

You are so right Jase, this tank is 20 inches long so really its quite small!

I put the full picture in to show how small it was!

Thanks for you kind words!


----------



## bazz (12 Feb 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> *Microsorium Ferns, really start to look better, been a slow grower but worth it. Cant wait till it dominates the tank a little more  *
> 
> hi andy,
> it doesn't look to me like you will be having to wait much longer


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Feb 2010)

looks very good. cheers


----------



## Themuleous (13 Feb 2010)

Coming along nicely 

Sam


----------



## andyh (14 Feb 2010)

bazz said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it all of sudden seems to be growing very well! The heavy pruning advice from Graeme at TGM has worked really well.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> looks very good. cheers



Cheers Viktor! As i have said before your nano inspired me to create something with ferns. So thankyou!  



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Coming along nicely
> 
> Sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## andyh (28 Feb 2010)

Well i have just spent the afternoon, moving my setup and cleaning the tank and filter. Moved it into the office now. Looks *sweet* on my desk, right next to my computer so i can spend hours tinkering with it. The plants in this tank are so healthy, no algae at all. The ADA products proving themselves once again.  
Unfortunately i uprooted a small amount of hc and had to spend a while replanting it. Looks fine now. 
Hopefully later this evening, will be able to post some pics of it in its new location.  

*Dosing update:*
35l Tank
Moved onto ADA Green Brighty Step 2, 2ml per day. Also dose ADA Green Gain once per week with water change.
Still dosing 1 ml Brighty K, and 1.5ml easy carbo every day.
Lights 2x18w for 8 hrs and co2 on 2 hours before lights for a total of 7 hours.  

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Jase (28 Feb 2010)

Sounds good, get the bloody pics up


----------



## andyh (28 Feb 2010)

Ok so here are the pictures, (ignore the Tropica pot of Glosso in the tank, its just waiting to be posted to Paulinkendal). The tank wasn't to difficult to move, it has a base which makes it easier to handle, I drained the tank to about an inch of water and carried it slowly and carefully into the Study. Its great because all the equipment can be hidden below. A real bonus is the fact that i also spend lots of time in the study working etc so will be able to enjoy the tank so much more.   

So here is where it used to be, in my Snug/games room:





Now moved it into the study:









Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## chump54 (28 Feb 2010)

thats looking great, nice scale.

how much evaporation are you getting? my nano loses about 400-500ml every 24hours. and hows the exposed moss doing, it's a nice touch 

Chris


----------



## bogwood (28 Feb 2010)

You have been busy, looks good in the study, and more to the point its were you spend a lot of your time, unless your in the kitchen, with your other project.
Incidentally didnt recognise the  "Study ", Have you had a CONTRACT CLEANING COMPANY in since my last visit.  

The growth is looking good, in particular the narrow leaf java, wish mine would do likewise.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (1 Mar 2010)

Ooh, the pot of glosso looks lovely, Andy!  (Thanks for the PM).  I've been clearing out some of my tragic HC in preparation - but take your time posting it, as the longer it's with you, the longer it'll flourish!


----------



## andyh (1 Mar 2010)

chump54 said:
			
		

> thats looking great, nice scale.
> 
> how much evaporation are you getting? my nano loses about 400-500ml every 24hours. and hows the exposed moss doing, it's a nice touch
> 
> Chris



Cheers Chris, the evaporation is reduced as it has a plastic condensation tray on it most of the time, which really helps to reduce evap, and fish & shrimp jumping.


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> You have been busy, looks good in the study, and more to the point its were you spend a lot of your time, unless your in the kitchen, with your other project.
> Incidentally didnt recognise the  "Study ", Have you had a CONTRACT CLEANING COMPANY in since my last visit.
> 
> The growth is looking good, in particular the narrow leaf java, wish mine would do likewise.



Yeah yeah Bogwood, i only tidy my study for important people and i am afraid family don't count!   The narrow leaf was slow but seems to of got faster once established.


			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Ooh, the pot of glosso looks lovely, Andy!  (Thanks for the PM).  I've been clearing out some of my tragic HC in preparation - but take your time posting it, as the longer it's with you, the longer it'll flourish!


Funny you should say that, as it will be getting another night in the tank due to the fact i have had to go to a site in Birmingham today. But i will be defo posting tomorrow. Sorry!   But i can assure you that its getting good treatment lots of co2 and ADA goodness


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Mar 2010)

Thanks Andy - you've just inspired me to set up my nano again in the office !  Nothing better than having 5mins away from the mac looking for inspiration in an aquascape    

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

Tank is looking great Andy  I also have my nano on my desk, tweezers next to the tank, and I am always in there moving mosses about lol Thinking about adding a second nano to the desk haha


----------



## Jase (1 Mar 2010)

That does look superb Andy, those ADA products are doing you proud   

I really need to persuade my gaffer to let me have a tank on my desk at work, though I probably get even less done


----------



## flygja (1 Mar 2010)

Wow, I like how it looks but I live it even better in that study! I won't be able to have one in my office though. Something about electronics and health and safety and whatnot


----------



## andyh (15 Mar 2010)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy - you've just inspired me to set up my nano again in the office !  Nothing better than having 5mins away from the mac looking for inspiration in an aquascape
> 
> Tony



Glad to of helped!  Journal?


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Tank is looking great Andy  I also have my nano on my desk, tweezers next to the tank, and I am always in there moving mosses about lol Thinking about adding a second nano to the desk haha


I know what you mean, i am forever in the tank, tinkering removing individual moss strands! Must get out more!  



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> That does look superb Andy, those ADA products are doing you proud
> 
> I really need to persuade my gaffer to let me have a tank on my desk at work, though I probably get even less done


Yes the ADA does really work well and really suits me, the tank on the desk thing is great especially now after a couple of weeks living with it  

So i had my moss stump coming along nicely! But a few strands of HC had got entangled at the surface in the moss, which i didnt see for a few days and left. Glad i did as its growing really well emerged! Going to see what is does, but so far it looks good!








Going to see how much it will grow, would love to have the stump covered in HC, its growing really well on the moss. 

thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## TBRO (16 Mar 2010)

That looks cool andy, as i found HC grows well in it's emergent state. I'm sure this is how it spreads in the wild!

T


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Mar 2010)

Looks great Andy.  I've had moss root itself on the water line before.  I didn't notice untill I had to remove the hood one time.  The moss was growing up a bit of redmoor poking out of the surface (and into the light unit).


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Apr 2010)

lol, thats very cool  . wish i had a tank like that


----------



## bumcrumb (9 Apr 2010)

hi andy, just thinking of what to put in my kitchen tank when i thought once again about your tank lol.
just a quickly question mate, how did you find the Hydrocotyle Verticillata? how easy it it to plant, care after and trim?
would you recommend??
cheers bud!


----------



## andyh (10 Apr 2010)

TBRO said:
			
		

> That looks cool andy, as i found HC grows well in it's emergent state. I'm sure this is how it spreads in the wild!
> T


You wanna see it now, its tripled in size since this pic was taken  


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looks great Andy.  I've had moss root itself on the water line before.  I didn't notice untill I had to remove the hood one time.  The moss was growing up a bit of redmoor poking out of the surface (and into the light unit).


Yes moss is bomb proof! it seems to grow anywhere!


			
				bumcrumb said:
			
		

> lol, thats very cool  . wish i had a tank like that


Cheers Dude!  


			
				bumcrumb said:
			
		

> hi andy, just thinking of what to put in my kitchen tank when i thought once again about your tank lol.just a quickly question mate, how did you find the Hydrocotyle Verticillata? how easy it it to plant, care after and trim? would you recommend??
> cheers bud!


The HV was excellent plant, fairly easy to plant if you break/cut down into smaller clumps to plant it, with reagrds to care seems fairly straightforward, seems to like a good substrate and CO2. I would recommend it! If you look in my kitchen tank journal it features in lots of the pics.


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Apr 2010)

More pics!


----------



## cookie3985 (18 Apr 2010)

This tank is superb just wish I had the time and resources to make a tank like that. Its by these journals that people like me get inspiration from. Nice work.


----------



## andyh (1 May 2010)

Well its been a while since i updated, so here goes.

This tank has been left to its own devices, i have just kept up regular water changes and doses. Not even had chance to clean it up for these photos, just fancied taking some pics.

I really like the natural look:
So as a comparison:
*Day 1*





*Now @ Approx 22 weeks*




















*Those couple of strands of HC trimmings that got caught in my xmas moss have really turned into something special*  









and for the photography buffs my very high tech reflector




piece of white backed hardboard bent and rested on the top of the tank works a treat. 

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Krishs Bettas (1 May 2010)

Woh   Maybe time for a trim lol. The plant growth is amazing those crypts at the back are huge and the java fern narrow has rocket. Good Job


----------



## NeilW (1 May 2010)

What a lush and natural looking tank you've got there Andy.  I am envious of your excellent plant growing skills!


----------



## bogwood (2 May 2010)

What spectactular growth.  
 Now why did you let me go and buy all those Crypts, i could have taken some of those fine specimans off your hands.
Your shrimp population seems to have increased as well, are they breeding.?


----------



## LondonDragon (2 May 2010)

Excellent results Andy  Congrats


----------



## fandango (2 May 2010)

Very nice and natural looking tank. I really like it. Do you get any algae on anubias and if you do, how do you deal with it?

regards,
fandango


----------



## andyh (3 May 2010)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Woh   Maybe time for a trim lol. The plant growth is amazing those crypts at the back are huge and the java fern narrow has rocket. Good Job


Will get a trim soon, i want the java fern to be bigger in the middle!


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> What spectactular growth.
> Now why did you let me go and buy all those Crypts, i could have taken some of those fine specimans off your hands.
> Your shrimp population seems to have increased as well, are they breeding.?


Not for sale! i have loads of cherries in here at the moment!


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Excellent results Andy  Congrats


Cheers Paulo


			
				fandango said:
			
		

> Very nice and natural looking tank. I really like it. Do you get any algae on anubias and if you do, how do you deal with it?regards,fandango


Fandango, as you can see on one of the pics there is a slight amount of algae on the anubias leaves but tends to be the older ones. I tend to remove them once they get old. This for me is down to poor flow in that part of the tank, but it doesnt worry me as everything else is so healthy


----------



## Garuf (13 May 2010)

I can't believe I'd missed this photo update. The tanks looking absolutely beautiful. Wait, what was it, "magical" . 

Give that crpyt a prune, when it comes back more compact it'll really bring everything together.


----------



## chilled84 (13 May 2010)

It has turned out great andy.


----------



## andyh (13 May 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I can't believe I'd missed this photo update. The tanks looking absolutely beautiful. Wait, what was it, "magical" .
> 
> Give that crpyt a prune, when it comes back more compact it'll really bring everything together.



Dude! Thanks very much!   

Do you mean the big crypt at the back left?

A


----------



## Garuf (13 May 2010)

I do, it's wenditti green isn't it? 


 Also, sell me some moss?


----------



## andyh (13 May 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I do, it's wenditti green isn't it?
> 
> 
> Also, sell me some moss?



Yes its Wenditti, and yes i will have a look at giving it a prune!

What moss do you want, Xmas moss? Pm me your address and i will post some to you

Andy


----------



## andyh (13 May 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I do, it's wenditti green isn't it?
> 
> 
> Also, sell me some moss?



Yes its Wenditti, and yes i will have a look at giving it a prune!

What moss do you want, Xmas moss? Pm me your address and i will post some to you

Andy


----------



## chilled84 (13 May 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, Xmas moss is by far my fav moss! It amazing. Althou if i had sucess with it, fissidens would be close too.


----------



## andyh (13 May 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as me, FIssidens and Xmas are both my favourites, they both have such distinctive looks.


----------



## Garuf (13 May 2010)

I had weeping and loved that, taiwan is really nice too. Christmass just has something about it, it makes everything seem so natural and "right".


----------



## andyh (13 May 2010)

Tonight coudln't help but notice how much my tank was pearling and i wouldnt suggest that this tank has a high light load! Just a little video to show it. 
http://vimeo.com/11697195


----------



## chump54 (13 May 2010)

Andy, your still using the inline up diffuser right?... have you got it on the hose into or out of the filter? I'm thinking about putting mine on the hose into the filter.

nice vid, is that a crypt in the background with the reddish stem? 

edit: read stuff I tell ya... Wenditti   :shakefist: :grrrr:

Cheers

Chris


----------



## andyh (13 May 2010)

chump54 said:
			
		

> Andy, your still using the inline up diffuser right?... have you got it on the hose into or out of the filter? I'm thinking about putting mine on the hose into the filter.
> 
> nice vid, is that a crypt in the background with the reddish stem?
> 
> ...



Chris

Yes i am still using the UP atomizer inline, they should only be fitted on the outlet, the closer to the filter the better. They are v effective i have them on both my tanks.

Your right about the crypt  

regards
Andyh


----------



## bogwood (13 May 2010)

Nice video Andy  
My god you have well trained fish.How do you manage to get them to swim across the screen in a orderly line, as the video starts to play.
Yes . your pearling just confirms , a perfect balance.
Looking fowards to seeing your tanks at the weekend,


----------



## Bobtastic (13 May 2010)

Very nice Andy! Not jealous, not in the slightest!!


----------



## andyh (14 May 2010)

bogwood said:
			
		

> Nice video Andy
> My god you have well trained fish.How do you manage to get them to swim across the screen in a orderly line, as the video starts to play.
> Yes . your pearling just confirms , a perfect balance.
> Looking fowards to seeing your tanks at the weekend,



It involves lots of waiting! see you at the weekend!  


			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Very nice Andy! Not jealous, not in the slightest!!



Thanks Bob


----------



## aaronnorth (14 May 2010)

Tank is looking awesome


----------



## andyh (3 Sep 2010)

3rd September, So I pulled this tank down about ten days ago and have completely cleaned it out ready for the next scape, which is coming together nicely!

Watch for my new journal soon.

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------

